# 1986 Jetta 1.6 TD and 8v GLI



## Joe86D (Aug 4, 2006)

have td and gli. aside from the engine and trans what can i use from the gli for the td?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1986 Jetta 1.6 TD and 8v GLI (Joe86D)*

I would think that most things that aren't related to fuel/ignition, etc. could be swapped but it depends on the condition. If you know some parts are newer, they would be an upgrade but there isn't much point in putting old worn out parts onto your car.
Parts I would look at:
Suspension (only if you know it's been replaced and is in good condition)
Brakes (not sure about the hubs - might have different CV sizes 90mm vs. 100mm) but if GLI has rear discs that's an easy swap.
Interior seats (better support)
Trim parts


----------

